# car respray 500 pounds (GLASGOW)



## pdrpaul

Hi there just wondering if anyone in glasgow area has used a company in fullarton road, glasgow (not giving name as dont think you can on here lol) but if you google full car respray £399 glasgow it should come up. anyway I have been qouted 500 quid to respray my astra bertone with a fresh lick of silver this is already the existing colour but goinna be sorting dents etc on it myself then want it fresh for summer. I also was qouted 550 for a respray in arden blue including boot and door checks 500 without them done. and this is in paint!!!:wave: NOT plasti dipped... either this is the deal of the century or the workmanship may not be too good but from what iv seen on their FB page there is some really decent looking paintjobs been done, on high end cars too range rovers etc. be really interested to hear of anyone thats had these guys paint your car.


----------



## Kiashuma

I have not seen any of the work but this does seem very cheap. I was £750 for a Reliant 3 wheeler including all checks etc but this was from a friend so cheaper.


----------



## pdrpaul

yeah does seem really cheap. by looks of their pics they have painted everything from Ferraris to ford escort vans lol seems to be genuine pictures too. really hope someone comes along thats dealt with them lol could be about to become the most popular spray shop in town at these prices if they are any good haha


----------



## Kiashuma

pdrpaul said:


> yeah does seem really cheap. by looks of their pics they have painted everything from Ferraris to ford escort vans lol seems to be genuine pictures too. really hope someone comes along thats dealt with them lol could be about to become the most popular spray shop in town at these prices if they are any good haha


I read about them when i was looking. I saw the "from" and guessed the prices were if you did your own prep.
I would pop along and have a look at the cars that have been done, and see if you can see one that's been done a few months ago and see how its wearing.


----------



## steveo3002

its gona be the cheapest dregs of a paint job ever isnt it ? look at what the materials cost plus the guys wages 

fine if you just want to tart up an old van , but i wouldnt be expecting much at all


----------



## Sicskate

I wouldn't expect anything special. 

£500 wouldn't even cover materials, let alone labour wages. 

I wonder if they are just using acrylic paints??


----------



## Andyb0127

Wont be anything special. Specially after looking some pics applying filler straight over paint so you can guarantee that'll sink after while and repairs will show. Case of you pay for what you get.


----------



## Kimo

Gl lol


----------



## squiggs

pdrpaul said:


> . by looks of their pics they have painted everything from Ferraris to ford escort vans


If this is true - then if you could afford a Ferrari, could afford to insure it, could afford the servicing costs, etc, etc why the hell would you then want take it to what seems to be the cheapest sprayshop in the land


----------



## mr paint

I know of these guys 


scotch brite full car no checks and hit with 2k paint 

paint they buy from middle east no brand 

no dents scratches ...not keyed properly no gtee 

For same colour(silver) I would be £1000.... Minor prep work 




What is it your looking to have painted paul ?


----------



## pdrpaul

*hi*

thanks guys thought it was a bit too good to be true lol i did panel beating at college and got good idea of what it should cost lol but always worth asking to be on the safe side... and what you say bout ferrari owners does make perfect sense really :thumb: Mr paint I am looking for an astra bertone for a complete respray in silver z2au it is this colour at the moment but got some dents etc i want to sort then hit it with fresh paint:thumb:


----------



## Tintin

I am never one to say, "It can't be any good cos it's only £xxx' as prices vary in different regions and companies have different overheads, but for something as cheap as that I would really want to see the finished article. I can see why people might want a cheap respray on a car they are selling but if you want to keep the car you would want it doing right.

For comparison, I was quoted £150 for a door repainting in black by a bodyshop who have been recommended on a couple of forums. That was if I stripped the trim off myself.


----------



## ColinEhm1

It's plastic dip that they use not paint! Hence why they advertise it as resprays and not paint resprays also if you look at there company name it will show you it's plastic dip plus I know of someone who got it done of them and had to redo it else where and was made a s*** nightmare to get all the dip off then the new paint reacted


----------



## Scoobycarl

Remember that its not always "what it looks like " 
It may look good when you pick it up but its how long it lasts ! Will it it sink ? Will it dull off ? Will it stay on even lol !
Its not always yea that looks great job done ! 
We did a mini cooper s this week,full repaint with a few minor dents n scratches bumpers off,sill covers/skirts off,trims off and that was £1450.


----------



## Sutty 90

I think the phrase "you get what you pay for" will ring true with this. I'd say for a half decent respray your looking at paying £1000 at least. To do it for that price I reckon a fair few corners will be cut. Id do as much research of the shops previous work as possible before going ahead and booking it in. I'm not trying to slate the shop in question, I just strongly believe that if somethings too good to be true, it usually is.

Sutty.


----------



## Kerr

ColinEhm1 said:


> It's plastic dip that they use not paint! Hence why they advertise it as resprays and not paint resprays also if you look at there company name it will show you it's plastic dip plus I know of someone who got it done of them and had to redo it else where and was made a s*** nightmare to get all the dip off then the new paint reacted


They advertise it as permanent resprays and mix colours. Plasti dip is not permanent.

Here is the website for those who wish to see.

http://www.refreshyourcar.co.uk/

Personally I wouldn't try, but I'm still sort of interested to see how good/bad they are.


----------



## supernova-dw

I'd say give it a go for that price (not on a car you care about too much lol) and see what its like.... If I were back In England I'd charge £700 for a same colour repaint including fixing small dings but no major filler work and I'd say that is a low price (due to low overheads for myself) here where I live for a full repaint including lots of filler work, taking large sections back to bare metal and priming etc the most I can charge for a large car (Honda CRV size for example) is the equivalent of £600 so if you fancy driving 8000 miles I'll do you a nice job for cheap lol.


----------



## Paul T

A couple body shops near me do resprays at £500 when they're quiet, I've asked the managers why and how they can afford it and they say it's to keep the cash flowing. Top quality paint and workmanship too.


----------



## Scoobycarl

I bet its off the gun finish too ! We give our cars a bit of a detail too,it's mainly dirt nibs but we knock a bit of that sprayed orange peel off not too much tho,we know a guy that doesnt polish anything and yes he has a nice booth but still gets dirt nibbs on most jobs but he sends them as they are unless the customer asks for a detailed flat finish,ive seen some jobs with that dry orange peel look come from some big body shops and they dont seem to be that fussy !


----------



## MagpieRH

I have no idea if it's the same company, but a neighbour of mine bought a car at auction in Glasgow and asked a local company with an apparently good reputation to respray it matte white. They said they only normally did individual panels but gave him a cheap price to do the car.
When i saw the car, it was matte white and he was going round with a can of black spray covering the overspray and recolouring the seals, etc.

These guys may be good, and it might just be a massive bargain but I would say there usually a reason most places charge much more than that, and it's not just because that's what everyone else charges!


----------



## Golf1988

*Glasgow respray for £399*

Do not put your car near these guys i made the costly mistake with my mk6 golf worst thing I ever done they showed me pix of cars they have claimed to have done and cars sitting outside they claimed to have done witch looked good. when i went to collect my car it was full of paint runs the compressor must of had water in it they was small holes like pin pricks through the car and worst of all they used a different shade it wasn't vw's paintcode. These characters are cowboys AVOID AT All COSTS


----------



## Kerr

Golf1988 said:


> Do not put your car near these guys i made the costly mistake with my mk6 golf worst thing I ever done they showed me pix of cars they have claimed to have done and cars sitting outside they claimed to have done witch looked good. when i went to collect my car it was full of paint runs the compressor must of had water in it they was small holes like pin pricks through the car and worst of all they used a different shade it wasn't vw's paintcode. These characters are cowboys AVOID AT All COSTS


So what happens now?

Did you get a refund or are they going to rectify it?


----------



## PootleFlump

Golf1988 said:


> Do not put your car near these guys i made the costly mistake with my mk6 golf worst thing I ever done they showed me pix of cars they have claimed to have done and cars sitting outside they claimed to have done witch looked good. when i went to collect my car it was full of paint runs the compressor must of had water in it they was small holes like pin pricks through the car and worst of all they used a different shade it wasn't vw's paintcode. These characters are cowboys AVOID AT All COSTS


Just registered and first post, what brings you here?


----------



## Kerr

PootleFlump said:


> Just registered and first post, what brings you here?


I'd imagine he's Googled this place after getting a bad job done and now wants to tell everyone.

Obviously the sensible thing would to be Google first.

I'm sure most people would have guessed how a £400 respray would turn out, but I was always curious. Never curious enough to try with anything I owned though.

Some pictures would be good.


----------



## pdrpaul

yeah after adding up costs of decent paint products primer, base, clear, fillers, etc I came to conclusion these guys must be throwing out jobs... do they even use a spray booth judging by contamination you describe it sounds like they might be painting it under a bridge in gales lol... thanks for the thumbs up buddy


----------



## Golf1988

I don't know much about painting or costs of it but i have had my car in elsewhere and they cant paint it keeps reacting now. I didn't pay him i just took my car. Im probably going to need a bare metal respray i have been told


----------

